# Competition tank



## Barbara Turner (21 May 2020)

Hi All 

This was the initial plan..







The hardscape is still a work in progress, as I build it..it evolved a little.. I'm currently very limited on the wood I have with the only type being redmoor roots... As all the local fish shops seem to have banned entrance. 

I'm 50/50 about putting in the wooden bridges.. What do you think?

I entered the scape into the recent competition.. So we will see what everyone thinks
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ukaps-hardscape-challenge-2020.60515/post-598885







I'm thick-skinned and stubborn enough not to take any criticism to heart..


----------



## EA James (21 May 2020)

I think it looks great as it is, the wooden bridges might give it a bit more depth though?


----------



## hypnogogia (21 May 2020)

MA in Oxford Wheatley is open, not a million miles from Aylesbury.


----------



## Barbara Turner (21 May 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> MA in Oxford Wheatley is open, not a million miles from Aylesbury.


Thanks for the tip, I'll give it ago, I popped into the fishbowl and there serving customers from outside only.  trying to describe what you want the wood to look like was a tad impossible. 
Please ignore the fence post it's there for reference only.... PS if anyone has any redmoor root this share that needs a new home do drop me a message... 




I moved some of the rocks around the top left corner....I think it looks worse than it did.  still needs some work.

PPs What I'm not convinced about the bridge.


----------



## GHNelson (21 May 2020)

Hi Barbara 
Prefer the first pictured scape!
No bridge👎
I think if you close that gap up a tad more it will give you more depth.


----------



## alto (21 May 2020)

Also much prefer the first scape

What sort of lighting will you have?
Back lighting?


----------



## Barbara Turner (21 May 2020)

hogan53 said:


> I think if you close that gap up a tad more it will give you more depth.



I'll give this ago..I think the rocks on the left need to come across slightly to close the gap. Also be closer to your Golden ratio. 
( its actually not to hard to change as there are about 10 large parts glued together sat on stone blocks I found in the garden.) 

 I also wondered about trying to push the sand up higher at the back to try and create more depth. 




alto said:


> What sort of lighting will you have?
> Back lighting?



I want to try and get some mylar printed in front of a light screen.. Not sure about the photo, I'll have to go back to photoshop when I get a bit closer. 
Lighting above will be from from two bespoke spot lights, I was working in Japan and found some amazing 80w rgbw led's designed for theatre use. Just need to finishing designing the housings that will be cnc machined. 

Any suggestions on how to create more shadows?  More overhangs / bigger caves?


----------



## glasscanvasart (21 May 2020)

IMO the golden ratio and rule of thirds is just a reminder not to put anything dead centre, which creates a jarring impression and is something that beginners tend to do. When looking at the top IAPLC scapes I can’t imagine their creators thinking too much about this idea.

More shadow would be hard to achieve without drastically altering the scape. You already have some strong shadows in where I believe the focal points are. You could block the light for the final photo over the intended areas or you could use dark plants like Bolbitis and Anubias. On a plating note, framing the left hand side with plants might look good. Also, a nice algal film over the rock work will create a nice contrast with the white sand. IMO I wouldn’t worry about this aspect.

Here is an annotated picture showing what I’d do with the wood and rocks.





The rock-work on the right hand side is very very good. The rocks fit the lateral erosion theme beautifully. On the left it’s not so good. I would alter the orientation of the top rocks or replace them if possible. The wood-work is very nice, but the wooden bridges are thick and personally I would go without. Also removing some detail work at the back can enhance depth. Shifting to the left sounds like a good idea and back to the shadow idea, sloping the sand and tilting the scape forward would create some more shadows. However if the bridges are important to your theme, then keep them (or replace with thinner wood), otherwise you won’t enjoy the scape to its fullest.

 On that note, remember to continue to be patient (great work planning the scape) and don’t settle for wood and rocks you’re not content with as you’ll regret it.
Ultimately, do what makes you happy and congratulations on a very nice looking and well planned aquascape.

 Oh and you definitely need to keep the forum updated on this one!


----------



## Barbara Turner (27 May 2020)

I've had some fun moving things around....I've tried some softer rocks at the ack to try and give a bit more depth. Also playing with the steps and second key central stone.. (It's deliberately bland)
I also still need to close the gap up further...








I'm still not happy with this section

Here's a shot from a different angle

there is 20cm between these rocks and I have a completely different texture but the layers still seem to blend together. there is also a rock missing in the centre hole.. Possibly needs a it more woodwork.

I'm not sure if plants will help..


----------



## glasscanvasart (28 May 2020)

I think it looks even better now with a steeper slope and nicer rock and wood work on the left. I wouldn’t worry about closing the gap further, but I would bring back this piece of wood.





Well done on the improvements


----------



## Barbara Turner (29 May 2020)

glasscanvasart said:


> but I would bring back this piece of wood.




Great minds think alike.. Watch this space.. 
Ps it's actually 15 bits glued together.


----------

